# Fast track he promised.



## postman (29 Mar 2021)

The Doctor promised fast track scan,and he has delivered,it's an x-ray in three weeks time.That is first class top quality service under the covid circumstances.


----------



## annedonnelly (29 Mar 2021)

Good luck!


----------



## Rocky (29 Mar 2021)

Good luck Postie!! Hope all goes well!!


----------

